# Am Is my setup Ok?



## Dav657 (May 23, 2007)

Well i was going to get red bellies sunday or saturday depending on what my tank looks like tomorrow. Now that ive been reading i think i should wait a week or 2. Here is my setup

50 gallon tank
Emperor 400 Pro series (Its got 2 wheel things)
Top Fin Powerhead 50
Air pump (just to pump air bubbles into the tank.)
Heater

Do you think am safe? Is there anything else i should get? Also am very worried about my water. All of the different chemicals and stuff that i have to worry about makes me sacred! Such as my ph, ammonia, nitrates , nitrites. Also do you think am getting enough oxygen into my tank? Sorry for all the questions. Am just very confused on all this water chemical stuff.

Edit: Sorry for weird topic name. Dont know what i was thinking! If someone could just take off the "Am" part that would be great.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Make sure you get a water test kit. Such as this master test kit shown. By using this you will KNOW if your tank/water is ready for fish, you wont be guessing and then spending more money when you have to rebuy fish because you lost them due to a non-cycled tank.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Looks like a decent hardware list to me, have you thought about fishless cycling?

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=88804


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

how long has your tank been set up and running? it takes a good 3 weeks to cycle a tank, unless you buy a product called bio-spira.


----------



## Dav657 (May 23, 2007)

now i have foam on the top of my tank. And its slightly cloudy. I heard its from bad water. This only happened since i started feeding them blood worms. When i was on live feeders this didnt happen. I always get everything they dont eat out after about 10-20 minutes.


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

did u cycle the tank before addin ur p's???


----------



## Dav657 (May 23, 2007)

yea about a week i used a stuff called bio-spira. it really sped up the process. My water params are all ok. Even though i had them checked sunday. They were all fine.

EDIT: Ok i woke up this morning and all the foam was gone. But now my tank is cloudy. My tank is only cloudy when i look to the side of it, but when i look straight on crystal clear. Am going to buy some stuff today to get rid of that cloud.


----------

